# Ebay CO2



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

UP Aqua CO2 system for Charming Aquarium A149 | eBay

anyone know if this system is worth the money or have used this system before? Currently using an ISTA disposable can system and ill have to use that for the meantime as im currently upgrading my tank gradually as and when i can afford to. Its lighting first, then filtration and then co2. i have put a few posts on here in the last hour and could use help and input with all of them if possible!

thanks alot guys. appreciate the help. This is my first run with a planted tank. Ill post some pictures of the current layout later on.


----------



## Curvball (24 Aug 2013)

I think if it can work with a solenoid it would be good? But it's not different to your current system isn't it, also disposable bottles?


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

well it is and it isnt. at the minute my co2 system comprises of an aerosol can of co2, some silicon tubing, a plastic diffuser and a valve inbetween to stop backflow of co2. its as basic as it can get.

this is the current system  ISTA WATERPLANT Co2 DIFFUSER SET SYSTEM GROWING LIVE FISH TANK AQUARIUM PLANTS | eBay

so no bubble counter etc. i basically come along and push a button at the start of my light cycle and thats it.


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Aug 2013)

Hi,

What size ect is your tank?


----------



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

the tank is 60l. 2ft x 1ft x 1ft. not a huge thing but its ideal for my situation atm.


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Aug 2013)

Kyle Lambert said:


> currently upgrading my tank gradually as and when i can afford to. Its lighting first, then filtration and then co2


If i was you id do Filter/flow then co2 and light last thing. upgrading your lights first might cause a hole load of problems for you.


----------



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

ok then, thats the order i will do it in. Would you recommend upgrading to this co2 system or is there better for cheaper?


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Aug 2013)

Kyle Lambert said:


> the tank is 60l. 2ft x 1ft x 1ft. not a huge thing but its ideal for my situation atm.


have you thought about a DIY kit? small 2kg FE setup will save you money in the long run i would think mate.


----------



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> have you thought about a DIY kit? small 2kg FE setup will save you money in the long run i would think mate.


 
I have, but im not too sure my technical knowledge and ability would allow for it! Are they particularly difficult to make and how much space would they use?


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Aug 2013)

take a look here.. Fire extinguisher CO2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

TBH they are simple to do.. Yes will cost you more to setup from day 1 but after that will start saving you loads that you would be spending on refills for that small kit.


----------



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

Ill have a good look at it when i start upgrading (hopefully not too long from now) and figure out what ill do. If i can make one cheap that will last me a while then id prefer to do that of course. That thread claims itll last a year, i assume the smaller the tank the longer it will last?


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Aug 2013)

Kyle Lambert said:


> Ill have a good look at it when i start upgrading (hopefully not too long from now) and figure out what ill do. If i can make one cheap that will last me a while then id prefer to do that of course. That thread claims itll last a year, i assume the smaller the tank the longer it will last?


when they say last a year they mean the FE.. a 2KG should last some time on your tank depending on your Bubble rate ect but you can buy a new 2kg FE from ebay for around 25 and get them re filled for a fraction of that price. Those small kits are IMO a waste of money unless you have one as a back up if something goes wrong (you run out of gas and cant get it filled back up for a few days)


----------



## oldbloke (24 Aug 2013)

Kyle Lambert said:


> I have, but im not too sure my technical knowledge and ability would allow for it! Are they particularly difficult to make and how much space would they use?


 
VERY easy to do!
Unscrew horn, screw on regulator. That really is it.


----------



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

oldbloke said:


> VERY easy to do!
> Unscrew horn, screw on regulator. That really is it.


 

I may have to give it a gander then! definitely something to think about... Now to convince the missus that what we really need is for me to spend more money! haha.


----------



## sa80mark (24 Aug 2013)

There is a how to guide on here somewhere, fe is definitely the way to go it will save you so much money in the long run, I staryed off with 20g and 95g co2 units and on average was cost £14 a week in refills on a 30l tank my whole fe set up was less than £90 and im expecting it to last approx 8 months so you can see a fe setup pays for its self very quickly 

Mark


----------



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

Would this be suitable at all for the FE set up?

 Complete DIY CO2 system Kit diffuser planted aquarium | eBay

it reccomends using it with 2 bottles, one baking soda the other citric acid. i guess something sturdier would be needed?

EDIT: disregard. Ive seen how this would NOT be suitable.


----------



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

so if i was to pick up...

 SWP 1g DUAL ARGON/CO2 Regulator 10 Bar NEW ! | eBay

 Glass Co2 Diffuser Aquarium Kit + Glass Bubble Counter + Tubing + Check Valve | eBay

 4mm Aquarium Airline Tubing HIGH QUALITY SILICONE any LENGTH / AMOUNT 0.5 3 6 10 | eBay

 2Kg Co2 Extinguisher (Reconditioned) | eBay

thats all id need apart from hooking it up?

any problems with the selected reg?


----------



## sa80mark (24 Aug 2013)

The reg you have chosen would need modifications such as adding a needle valve and idealy a solinoid, if your looking for a cheap easy set up look for a reg made for aquarium use as most of these come with needle valve and solinoid, it might be worth looking for a second hand one to keep cost even lower


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Aug 2013)

sa80mark said:


> The reg you have chosen would need modifications such as adding a needle valve and idealy a solinoid, if your looking for a cheap easy set up look for a reg made for aquarium use as most of these come with needle valve and solinoid, it might be worth looking for a second hand one to keep cost even lower


 
And an argon to co2 adapter
An aquatic reg would be good enough for a glass diffuser


----------



## Andy D (24 Aug 2013)

I have just bought a regulator like this -  CO2 Solenoid Regulator for Aquarium and Home Brew | eBay

More expensive than the one you listed but has all the necessary parts and will fit straight onto a FE.


----------



## Kyle Lambert (25 Aug 2013)

Andy D said:


> I have just bought a regulator like this -  CO2 Solenoid Regulator for Aquarium and Home Brew | eBay
> 
> More expensive than the one you listed but has all the necessary parts and will fit straight onto a FE.


 

would this be ok then?  CO2 REGULATOR pressure gauge - Solenoid magetic valve aquarium Diffuser plants | eBay

im REALLY trying to keep costs as low as possible.


----------



## Andy D (25 Aug 2013)

Kyle Lambert said:


> would this be ok then?  CO2 REGULATOR pressure gauge - Solenoid magetic valve aquarium Diffuser plants | eBay
> 
> im REALLY trying to keep costs as low as possible.



Only issue with this one is it does not have a solenoid.


----------



## Kyle Lambert (25 Aug 2013)

Andy D said:


> Only issue with this one is it does not have a solenoid.


 

its that bloody solenoid! doubling the price! haha. 

 Co2 Dual Gauged Magnetic Valve SOLENOID Regulator Manometer for Aquarium Plant | eBay is much more suitable then? cheapest i can find with a solenoid on ebay.


----------



## Andy D (25 Aug 2013)

That's the one I linked to. 

That would do it.


----------



## Kyle Lambert (25 Aug 2013)

Andy D said:


> That's the one I linked to.
> 
> That would do it.


 

is it? i did not realise, lol. i thought there was a price difference between the 2? haha.


----------



## Andy D (25 Aug 2013)

Kyle Lambert said:


> is it? i did not realise, lol. i thought there was a price difference between the 2? haha.



Ah, forgive my slight mix-up. I have just bought the one you linked too but I posted a link to the same Reg but based in the UK rather than Hong Kong.


----------



## Kyle Lambert (25 Aug 2013)

so what would not having the solenoid do? would it be a big problem? and ive seen a couple things with magnetic solenoids on them... is that just an attachement to put a solenoid on or a whole different type all together?


----------



## Andy D (25 Aug 2013)

The solenoid allows you to put the CO2 onto a timer. With the lights and CO2 on a timer you can provide a consistent dosing and lighting period. 

Not quite sure about the solenoid. I think they are magnetic anyway.


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Aug 2013)

A magnetic solenoid uses an electro magnet to open the co2 valve. There are other types but they are more expensive and are usually found on bigger valves


----------



## Kyle Lambert (25 Aug 2013)

So i could do it without the timer should i chose to manually operate it? Ill probably get a solenoid reg as i have a tendency for laziness at times so having it auto run would be perfect.


----------



## Andy D (25 Aug 2013)

You could do it manually but for the extra outlay now you could save yourself a lot of headaches (and further cost) down the line.


----------



## Kyle Lambert (28 Aug 2013)

Aquarium CO2 Regulator with Solenoid Magnetic Valve | CO2Art.co.uk - CO2 Aquarium Specialists

any idea if this will be perfect for a 5kg FE? (i got a 5kg for a steal from a shop closing down for £5.50!!!!)

I like the streamline look of it and it seems less chunky than the other regs ive seen.


----------



## Samjpikey (28 Aug 2013)

CO2 Solenoid Regulator

Just go for this one, spend the extra 20 and get a solenoid as well and 2 gauges.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

